# my plant update with pics



## john (Apr 3, 2006)

hey i cant figure this pic thing out any help would be apreciated i get the pics into the thread starter but it comes up as an x and in the post it just shows the url


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2006)

*Let me see if i can help ya. O.K. *
*1) click manage attachments*
*2) then click browse*
*3) find your picture you want to download*
*4) right click on the picture*
*5) go down to open with*
*6) click paint*
*7) then click on image up at the top*
*8) then click stretch & skew*
*9) you will then see 4 boxes 2 of them have 100% change them to 25% leave the bottom two blank*
*10) then click ok*
*11) then hit the x at the top right corner to close the page then click yes *

*Hope this helps*


----------

